# B8 Allroad on Airlift performance series and elevel management



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Will have my setup installed by the end of the month. I'll be running the B8 airlift front and rear with elevel management. First time running air suspension and can't wait to have everything up and running. 

Here's some pics of how it sits right now. I'm on H&R coilovers with 20x10 avant garde m310's. 


































. 

Parts waiting to go in. 

















. 

Going to switch the wheels up as well. Wheels should be done around the time of my air install. Going to go with 20x10.5 et22. I'll update the thread once the ball gets rolling and ill try to post pics of the install process as well.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Some inspiration for your build!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f-1QHYiJJ4


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah that rpi allroad is sick.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup: for a local.


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Install has begun. Actually everything but the level sensors have been installed. Hopefully should be done by next week, with new rollers. If I didn't live 60 miles from the shop I would be there everyday. Had to steal these pics from my installer's instagram "sureguy_becausebags" James Osborne from Sprint Auto Works. His work speaks for itself and I'm glad that I'm local. Anyways here's the pics.


----------



## Ttean076 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just curious what size tank are you running?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Super clean install, love the compressor placement :thumbup:


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Ttean076 said:


> Just curious what size tank are you running?


 3 gallon


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

there needs to be more allroads on bags. love it :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

love the compressor placement


----------



## ssgttype (Feb 21, 2012)

very clean looking install. any issues running the smaller tank? I see most people running 5 gallons. The tank (and money...) is the only thing keeping me from going air, because I use my trunk a lot and don't want to give up any space.


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Finally got her back for now. Will be replacing the tires to a smaller 255-30-20. Love the ride and elevel is so easy to use. Have a few shoots coming up. I will update the thread once I get more shots.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

not a fan of black wheels but definitely a fan of big concave :thumbup: setup looks great
are those BC Forged wheels?


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks they're actually RSV forged they're VIP modulars Motorsport division. Wheels are actually gunmetal and I'm going to change the lip to brushed from polished


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Got the new tires on, and took some more pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer: Awesome work!


----------



## mikeyax (Jun 27, 2007)

:beer:God damn!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ibmxgeo (May 25, 2011)

Is the suspension on the allroad the same as any other B8 suspension? Was there any fabrication that had to be done to get the B8 kit to fit?

Car is stunning by the way man. Those wheels look absolutely amazing. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

ibmxgeo said:


> Is the suspension on the allroad the same as any other B8 suspension? Was there any fabrication that had to be done to get the B8 kit to fit?
> 
> Car is stunning by the way man. Those wheels look absolutely amazing. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks. No fab needed, the kit was perfect


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

:beer: Dope as f*ck!!!! Those wheels really set off the car, especially the lower valences.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks great man. love allroads new and old


----------



## baggedNdragged (May 18, 2011)

inspires me to bag my Q7 for sure


----------

